# The next Lauren Jackson & other noteable signings for 2007...



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

17 year old New Zealand native, Jessica McCormack, has signed with the University of Washington.
http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6152186


> New Zealand national coach Mike McHugh, who coached Jackson in Australia earlier in her career, told the New Zealand Herald in April: "At the same age, Jess and Lauren were interesting studies. I'd say there are some things Lauren definitely did better but there are things that Jess does better too. It just shows what potential she has.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> The commitment of No. 5 overall prospect Vicki Baugh, reported first by HoopGurlz on Tuesday, Nov. 7, vaulted coach Pat Summitt's class into the top spot. Tennessee previously had commitments from Angie Bjorklund of Spokane, Wash., ranked No. 2 overall in the HoopGurlz National Hot 100; Kelley Cain of Atlanta, Ga., No. 12, and Sydney Smallbone of South Bend, Ind., No. 38.
> Link


Keep in mind that this is the Class of 2007...with that said, Coach Summit should have a damnnnnnnn good team from here on out...but the question is...Will the recent signings by Tennessee persuade Candace Parker to stay in college or go the draft?? If she decides to stay, watch out!!<table> <style>/* datatable*/.dataTable, .dataTable TH, .dataTable TD {font-size:10px;font-family:verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.bgHdr1 td, td.bgHdr1, .bgHdr1 a:link, .bgHdr1 a:visited {background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff; text-transform: uppercase; font-weight: bold;}.bgHdr1 a:link, .bgHdr1 a:visited {color: #ffcc00;}.bgHdr2 td, td.bgHdr2, .bgHdr2 a:link, .bgHdr2 a:visited {background-color: #000000; color: #ffffff; font-weight: bold;}.bgBdr {background-color:#cccccc;}.bgC {background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;}.bgHigh {background-color:#dddddd;}</style> 
<div class="dataTable"><table border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="5" class="bgBdr" id="datatable" width=90%><tr class="bgHdr1"><td colspan=4 style="color: #ffffff; text-transform: uppercase; font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;">HOOPGURLZ.com Top 10 Recruiting Classes</td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://tennessee.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155544t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>1. <a href=http:/Tennessee.scout.com>Tennessee</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1208926>Angie Bjorklund</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1992191>Vicki Baugh</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">1.0</td></tr><p><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://duke.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155380t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>2. <a href=http://duke.scout.com>Duke</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=hhttp://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2402031>Krystal Thomas</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1986318>Jasmine Thomas</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">2.7</td></tr> <p><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://stanford.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155341t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>3. <a href=http://stanford.scout.com>Stanford</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1866043>Kayla Pedersen</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1918473>Jeanette Pohlen</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">3.3</td></tr> <p><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://maryland.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155385t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>4. <a href=http://purdue.scout.com>Maryland</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2315049>Marah Strickland</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2618913>Drey Mingo</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">4.3</td></tr> <p><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://northcarolina.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155388t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>5. <a href=http://northcarolina.scout.com>North Carolina</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1686308>Italee Lucas</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2513943>Cetera DeGraffenreid</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">5.7</td></tr> <p><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://connecticut.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155419t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>6. <a href=http://connecticut.scout.com>Connecticut</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1985775>Maya Moore</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1688918>Lorin Dixon</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">6.0</td></tr><p><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://ohiostate.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155555t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>7. <a href=http://ohiostate.scout.com>Ohio State</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1979978>Jantel Lavender</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2520172>Brittany Johnson</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">6.7</td></tr>	<p><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://georgiatech.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155384t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>8. <a href=http://georgiatech.scout.com>Georgia Tech</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2187294>Alex Montgomery</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2605234>Isasia Hemingway</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">8.7</td></tr>	<p><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://ucla.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155342t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>8. <a href=http://ucla.scout.com>UCLA</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1195710>Christina Nzekwe</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=1195699>Regina Rogers</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=ffffff><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorLight]; color: #000000" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">8.7</td></tr> <p><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif;" rowspan=3><a href=http://oklahoma.scout.com><img src=http://media.scout.com/media/image/15/155500t.gif></a></td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" rowspan=3><H3>10. <a href=http://oklahoma.scout.com>Oklahoma</a></H3></td><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Top Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2091180>Danielle Robinson</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">No. 2 Recruit</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"><A HREF=http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=209&p=8&c=1&nid=2788146>Jenny Vining</a></td></tr><tr bgcolor=efefef><td style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; background-color: [ColorDark]; color: #ffffff" align="right">Avg Rank</td><td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif">10.3</td></tr>

</table><p><p>
<i>For more in-depth coverage of women's college-basketball prospects, visit <a href=http://girlshoops.scout.com>www.HoopGurlz.com</a><i><p></p>


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Angie Bjorklund is the real deal.


----------

